# Paquerette's Pieces



## Paquerette (Feb 9, 2010)

This will be my thread for uploading my random doodles, I guess.. I haven't do any decent painting job lately, but that's the most I can come up with the available time.

This first post is reserved for picture indexing, just so I can easily find where I posted my pieces. The actual picture post starts from second post after this.


----------



## Paquerette (Feb 9, 2010)

did this after I saw someone's work of a forest nymph, she had green tendril-like hair, somehow it's stuck in my head so I had to get it out.

it's done with drawing pen, watercolor pencil and white gel pen.


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

I like the background, very earthy!
Has she got a scarf around her neck?


----------



## Paquerette (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not very sure either, it might be some kind of glittering strings.

I forgot about this card, it's a small card-sized drawing of a flying butter, you get the pun XD;










done in aquarelle, felt tip pen, white gel pen, stabilo 88 pen


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

nice..





I have to enter at least 10 characters.:tongue:


----------



## Paquerette (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sorry that I actually forgot about this place, I should be more active starting from now :|

I made lots of things during the last year I went missing, I guess I'll post most of them here. Most cos I don't think I remember where I uploaded those works..

Here's one of my favorite, a paired cards of Mosquito Fairy, made out of annoyance towards the vampiric insect. One other reason is that they seem to like my blood very much.











Then small cards fanart of Dream and Daniel Hall from Neil Gaiman's Sandman.











Last post for now is a set of Valentine's Day cards titled Murder My Heart (listened to Michael Bolton and Lady Gaga's song with that title for this set), sent three of them to my closest friends.


----------

